# Gery Hair restorer



## bostaurus (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't really collect hair bottles but this one struck home.  I started to go grey when I was around 19 years old.  I colored my hair once in my 20's and then decided to let it go grey.  I figured I could keep coloring it but when do you stop...or do you just keep coloring it till you go to meet your maker....any way
 I got my daughter to take this quirky picture.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 8, 2012)

i guess I should spell GREY correctly and add the picture....sorry, I was watching bull riding.


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2012)

Great pic Melinda, I sent Preston one of these I think.....Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 8, 2012)

*RE: Grey Hair restorer*

Hey Melinda,

 Very well done collaborative hair bottle celebration.






 "Mrs Sarah L. Farr was in the Hair Goods business in Minneapolis, Minnesota, from 1881 until at least 1900. Initially, she was listed as Mrs H. R. Farr, but by 1885 she was using her own full name. Her business was on Nicollet Avenue from 1881 until 1893, and was at 48 Syndicate Block from 1897 until 1900. It is interesting to note that from 1888 until 1890, Mary T. Goldman was on the same Street as Mrs Farr. I'm sure it was no coincidence that their bottles are so similar." From Hair Raising Stories.

 I always like the lady entrepreneurs. Does anyone have a collection of Woman Bottles, for lack of a more mellifluous title?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: Grey Hair restorer*



> I always like the lady entrepreneurs. Does anyone have a collection of Woman Bottles, for lack of a more mellifluous title?


 
 That would be an interesting collection Surf...

 Great pic and bottle Melinda,...pretty creative.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> I don't really collect hair bottles but this one struck home.  I started to go grey when I was around 19 years old.  I colored my hair once in my 20's and then decided to let it go grey.  I figured I could keep coloring it but when do you stop...or do you just keep coloring it till you go to meet your maker....any way
> I got my daughter to take this quirky picture.


 
 Cool pic and bottle!  Is that your hair?  If so, the grey suits you.  I've had the same dilemma, Melinda.  It started later for me, but sometimes you just don't feel like coloring it, especially when it's very long.  Some say let it go grey, others say, "Keep coloring!"  I'm not sure I'm ready to let it go just yet, but I think I've earned it!  I think it's a stress/ Irish Scottish combo result.  What do you think?


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 9, 2012)

I got it from my dad..he started to go gray at 19 too.   Dad's family is a good American mix of Scots-Irish, Scots, Irish, Welsh and English so, while it is a genetic thing, I don't think I can pin it on one region of the Great Britain.
 I have not cut my hair, other than trimming, since just before my son was born 21 years ago.  It is almost to my waist but does not get as long or as thick as it once was [].   I have threatened to cut it every so often but it is always met with the male members of the family pleading with me not to cut it.   Not sure what it is about me and long hair.
 Gray hair is out of the ordinary now and I get lot's of complements from complete strangers...I even had one guy, older than me, get teary-eyed and tell me that my hair reminded him of his mother. 
 I am not sure about this bottle...is it to restore color to gray hair or to make gray hair less yellow...to restore the grey/white to hair?  I know that I have to be very careful about the shampoo I use.


----------

